# Ghost Shrimp??



## Omega (Jun 11, 2010)

Are ghost shrimp found in the tidal beach sand along the Texas coast?
:goldfish:


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Most are found in and along the gulf beach fronts. There's a little tool you can get to suck em out of the sand....just cant remember the name of it.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Are ghost shrimp also called sand fleas?


----------



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

Ghost shrimp are what make those little water/sand "volcanoes" in the sand right where the water laps onto the shore. Last summer I made two of the little "slurp guns" (home-made PVC pipe contraptions) to harvest these things......and they worked!!! The little buggers are white and have no hard carapace like a regular shrimp, and the trouble I had in using them as bait was that they would tear-off the hook (treble hook in my case) too easily.

It is my understanding that there are limits on how many of these little guys that you can take in a day (twenty per day I believe).

The wife and I are about to make our annual week and a half stay at Surfside and I will be trying a method I heard about to keep these little guys on your hook longer (use short pieces of copper wire to fold around the shrimp). I just hope the water conditions are better than last year. I hear the Pompano just love these things and the wife and I sure love Pompano.


----------



## Omega (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks guys for your response to the Ghost Shrimp question. In answer to Fishing-Guru's question, I believe sand fleas are different creatures and are found skurrying along the rocks at the jetties; they are somewhat eleptical in shape and about an inch long. They do make good bait for redfish; Berkly gulp alive puts out a sand flea bait that is quite effective, I have used them in fishing for reds on the bottom.


----------



## fishaddict (Nov 10, 2009)

Ghost shrimp and sand flea's both live at the water's edge at the surf. Ghost shrimp live in the little volcanoes along the beach. Sandflea's live in tight groups at the water's edge but do not make holes. You can use a suck pump called a creature catcher fo sucking out ghost shrimp out of the holes but you need a sand flea rake to catch a lot of them in the surf. Some people have other ways to catch sand flea'a. Look up sand flea rake and you will get plenty of info on them. For ghost shrimp you are allowed to keep 20 per day per person except on the PINS seashore. The new manager (escondito) had decided all by himself that noone is allowed to harvest any ghost shrimp in the 65 miles iof PINS. No, he didn't get it approved, just dicided to make it so. And they don't give you any information about the rules there, no pamplet or anything, why, because EVERYONE HAS A COMPUTER AND WILL KNOW TO LOOK IT UP ON THEIR WEBSITE BEFORE YOU GO. Yea right. Here is a pic of each where you will see they are quite different.

Marshall


----------



## fishaddict (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is a link I found on sand flea's. All the info you need.

Marshall

http://www.fishingdestinguide.com/baitSANDFLEAS.html


----------

